# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  ***

## Aruiteve

«* -* » - "* -* " 
 


«* -* » "" 

30 2022, 18.00 () - 1:0. : , 58. : . . ? , , *. . , , , . , , , , , . 

, - . . . , . . 2022 . . 5* 66$ , 4* 62$, 20$. . Roomguru , . -2022 . 

, , , , . . , 1923 . 2 , 2 , 12 , 11 . . , . . . . : «, , » : (+), MEGOGO. : «, » 

(-1) 2,05 «». . ru *. . , . . . . , . , . - . , , , . SPA . , . , . . , , . , , , , , . 

« » , . « » , . : « . , » 14. , . - kombipom. - . «» 48 . , *. ! 21- . 1/4 , . . , .  

. « , ?», - , « » -2022. « », . . , . -2022 , : (2:1). 6 . . -2022 «+». . : WW L WW . : D WWWW . : 3-1. : 2-1. : 3-1. : 3-0. . 1-1 (1-3 ). : 4-1. : 0-0 (3-1 ). : 6-1. . . 

: , ( ); ; (4:1) (2:1), (0:1), - (3:1), (2:1); (2:0) (2:1), (0:0), - (0:0), (1:0); ; : , ; ; , ; ; : -2002, -2010 -2022. ( , ), , . , . ? . . , , . , . , , . , 433 . . . - «» , , . . , , , , . . , . 100% , «» . . , , - . . . . (: unsplash.com / @louishansel) . , . 



 -  




 -  
 -  

 -  
 -  
 -  
 -  


 -  
 -  
 -  

 -  
 -  

 -  


 -  
 -  



 -  



 -  






 -  



 -  



 -  
 -  
 -  
 -

----------

